# Moving to Marbella for work



## pndonovan (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi Guys
My name is Patrick and i am 19. I am planning to move to marbella soon as i have recently been given the opportunity to work out in spain as a financial consultant. Ive have been working in London City for the last 4months as a trainee Stockbroker, i absolutely loved it but feel this is an opportunity that is not to be missed. 

I am living in Brentwood in Essex, England at the moment however just a couple of things i could do with a help on before i move. 

1. A Good website or individuals to help find a long term renting property around the marbella area- also all inclusive, how much are you looking at for a 1bedroom flat?.

2. Any guys out their from England working individually abroad?

3. Any party animals that fancy helping me get through my savings in the first week! 

4. Can anyone talking of past experience confirm that it is highly possible to get along as an individual brit and enjoy Spain as a working career. 

Thanks a lot for your time guys and would be great to here back from you!!


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

pndonovan said:


> Hi Guys
> My name is Patrick and i am 19. I am planning to move to marbella soon as i have recently been given the opportunity to work out in spain as a financial consultant. Ive have been working in London City for the last 4months as a trainee Stockbroker, i absolutely loved it but feel this is an opportunity that is not to be missed.
> 
> I am living in Brentwood in Essex, England at the moment however just a couple of things i could do with a help on before i move.
> ...



:welcome:
Hi Patrick, I hope all goes well for you in sunny Spain. Here is a site that may be of some help. Good luck.

Spanish property for sale: Find 100,000 Spanish properties for sale


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

before you do anything, why dont you and some mates come over for a week or a long weekend???? Have a good look around and see what you think, make some contacts and take it from there!!

Jo xxx


----------



## pndonovan (Feb 11, 2010)

Mickybob i appreciate the link mate nice one!!

JOJO yes i think i will be coming out first anyway, i have been to the port quite a few times and have friends in Alhaurin so ill pop over and see where i stand. 

Tooo Excited!!!


----------

